# Double hop with RDP Ctrl Alt Del



## TechOz (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello,
I am loging into a Terminal Server and from there connecting and logging into another terminal server, so doing a double hop with RDP.

I need to change a my password when logged onto the second server.

If I use Ctrl Alt End it transfers the key strokes to the first server.

Does anybody know how I can change the password on the second server.

any help will be appreciated

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

You should see a Windows Security link (where the shutdown menu would be), which will bring up the same screen that a CTRL+ALT+DEL does, and you can change your password from the link or button there (depending on the OS).


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Users logging on to TS should never see a shutdown option. Otherwise they can accidently shut the server down for everyone.

When on the second server do you have access to control panel/users?
Can you start a mmc session so you can load user management?


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Correct - you see a Windows Security link instead, which allows you to change your password:


----------

